# curso  diseño de filtros paso alto y pasa bajas



## proteus7 (Nov 4, 2009)

hola amigos aqui les dejo un pequeño cursito espero que les sea de gran ayuda de´pues subires mas cosas refernte a el diseño de filtros


----------



## Myguelito (May 21, 2010)

una preguntica, porque todos los cursos son iguales ? , ademas me tira un error de auntenticidad en winrar, a que se debe eso ?


----------



## Fogonazo (May 21, 2010)

Myguelito dijo:


> una preguntica, porque todos los cursos son iguales ? ,


No son iguales.
Pero en cualquiera de los archivos que intentes abrir aparece el nombre del archivo PDF del documento comprimido.
Descarga los 4 archivos a tu PC y abre el "Filtros pasa altos y bajos Elektor 180 (Mayo) 1995.part1.rar", este es el archivo "cabecera" y te permite restaurar el comprimido (PDF)


> ademas me tira un error de auntenticidad en winrar, a que se debe eso ?


No tiene error, funciona perfecto.


----------



## edippo (May 26, 2010)

Myguelito dijo:


> ademas me tira un error de auntenticidad en winrar, a que se debe eso ?



A mi tambien me tira error, pero lo mas loco es que lo descomprime igual   nu ce la verdad, da error pero al final el pdf aparece . 

ahora a :estudiando:


----------



## electroconico (May 29, 2010)

Gracias!
Ya le estoy dando una leída !!:estudiando:


----------



## Myguelito (May 31, 2010)

Alguno de ustedes tiene un curso mejor que este para la creacion de crosover ?


----------



## luis carlos andres (Jun 20, 2010)

apenas baje el curso de filtros  le toy echando un ojo  parece bueno


----------



## hectorin (Jul 1, 2010)

Descargue este curso, intento descomprimir el primero pero no sale nada
¿A que se puede deber el problema?


----------

